# Cheapest Way to make a Lid/cover for a fish tank



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks to the kind folks at freecycle.org, I've got me a free 45gallon (l48" X 13" X 18"). However, the tank did not come with any sort of a lid/hood/cover.

I don't want to spend money on expensive hoods at petstores. I was simply looking to use a piece of acrylic as a cover, and stick a cheap shop light on top of it for lightning. I ran to a hardware store, but they are asking $25 for the acrylic sheet.

Is there anything I can get that would be an even cheaper alternative?

I


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i got mine at a local glass store. and they made custom cut outs for plumbing. and then i set my light on top elevated with mounts. looks and works great!


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Seeing as how you want to go as cheap as possible...

Scrap piece of plywood, cut to size with a window hole cut in it the shape of your lighting, painted to seal it, finding cheap hinges and a handle for an opening on top would be optional


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

$10 for a 48"x36" sheet of egg crate, you can get it in the lighting department from home depot. the only thing that sucks with it is water evaporates faster than with glass lids.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Glass tops for that tank should be pretty cheap less than arcrylic


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

The way I covered all of the tanks in my fishroom was by cutting the storm wondows that go on the outside of windows to the right size of the top of the tank with a glass cutter. Look around for some windows that people are throwing out.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

gmaschke said:


> Glass tops for that tank should be pretty cheap less than arcrylic


Ditto that. Check with your LFS first. The glass lids (3 of them) for the new 125g were like $15 each... and they're pretty heavy duty.

Whereas I did the DIY approach with acrylic sheet for the 40g tank. Not much cheaper, and acrylic sags mightily. Doh!

-Ryan


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

less than acrylic? Lowes and Home Depot in my area are both pretty cheap on that stuff. I got a huge piece for less than 25$.

You can even have them cut it but you need to take the scraps and pay the same price.

I cant see a 48" glass top being cheaper.

Glass shops are expensive around here. The glass itself aint THAT cheap plus they dont exactly cut it for free.

Just get a thick piece of acrylic or even look on e-bay for lexan and glue a dresser knob or something in place to lift it off.

I got sheets dirt cheap off of e-bay last year.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I cut glass from my old windows for mine.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Saran wrap and clear shipping tape.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Saran wrap and clear shipping tape.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
Sounds like a MardiGras, FantasyFest costume.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> less than acrylic? Lowes and Home Depot in my area are both pretty cheap on that stuff. I got a huge piece for less than 25$.


For the 40g long, I got some acrylic to make a top.... can't remember the cost, but it wasn't dirt cheap. And then the acrylic sagged crazily (it wasn't the thinnest stuff they sold, either). That experiment was a total write off.

When I bought the 125g a week ago, I wasn't sure how I was going to close it up. I was pretty sure that building a canopy was the way to go, 'til I actually _asked_ about glass tops at the LFS. I was surprised that the whole kit was like $50 for three *heavy* 24" glass lids, handles, hinges, and plastic strips for the back. A lot cheaper than I expected... and money well spent vs. my acrylic experiment that wasn't much cheaper panel for panel.

-Ryan


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

KaiserSousay said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Sounds like a MardiGras, FantasyFest costume.


 I don't think I want to even imagine that picture.










However Saran and clear tape work great for weekend fish shows, and for sealing those tiny spots that certain species of fish seem intent on finding in standard tops.

It may just be the cheapest solution for a clear top, and will last longer than it maybe should if you are good at procrastinating. I may have brought one home from a fish show and still had it in use when the next fish show came around, but don't quote me.

It never has to be cleaned. Just wad the dirty one up and roll out a new one.


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

cheapest top to fit any size tank..

Go to home depot or large hardware chain

Buy 1 sheet of white Egg crate (4feetx2feet) 10$
Buy 1 sheet of Styrene clear same size 6$ (optional) (it is in the same spot as the egg crate.. used for the same purpose for lighting)
Plastic ties 4inch pack of 20- 2$ (need only if you get the styrene)

You need a pair of plyer cutters, sharp knife or blade

Measure & cut the eggcrate to the size of your aquarium top to fit perfectly
Cut out spots you need for filtration/hoses at the back.

You can stop here and your done... the only drawback is water can splash up.. if you have big fish this can be a problem. if smaller fish you can live with this setup. Place light directly on top. Feed right through the egg crate :lol:

Optional.. cut the styrene to the same length.. poke holes in the styrene with knife (or drill) just large enough to put in your plastic ties to secure it to the eggcrate. Do them randomly around the top to make it secure to the crate. (5-10 ties) That's it now you have a splash proof cheap top. I even cut a small hole for a feeding spot. some photos of my 30G tank. I have also done this method on my 125g.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ THanks everyone! I found some glass sheets at a hardware store for fairly cheap! Now I have to just cut them a bit, and I've never cut glass before. Wish me luck!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Buy 1 sheet of white Egg crate (4feetx2feet) 10$
> Buy 1 sheet of Styrene clear same size 6$ (optional) (it is in the same spot as the egg crate.. used for the same purpose for lighting)
> Plastic ties 4inch pack of 20- 2$ (need only if you get the styrene)


Very cool :thumb:



> cut them a bit, and I've never cut glass before. Wish me luck!


Mos def, good luck.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ lol, thanks!


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> less than acrylic? Lowes and Home Depot in my area are both pretty cheap on that stuff. I got a huge piece for less than 25$.
> 
> You can even have them cut it but you need to take the scraps and pay the same price.
> 
> ...


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im talking about sheets that are thick enough to use.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

JWerner2 said:


> Im talking about sheets that are thick enough to use.


 The problem with acrylic is that it absorbs moisture and expands, so the sheet will expand on the water side, making it look like the plastic is sagging, when it is a property of the material, not exactly sagging. Because of this going thicker does not solve things.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

It warps it is what you are saying making it bow in a way.

Hmm I never had this problem and I used it.


----------



## Nil (Jan 20, 2005)

I used plexi and had that exact bowing problem. If you support the middle of the plexi sheet, the sides will bow up because, as McD said, it does absorb water and expand.

I tried making a rigid frame (out of wood) around the plexi and screwing the plexi to it. It "worked" but after starting to get mold accumulating on the wood, I went and bought an All-glass versa top for my 75. $39.99 at Petco, not on sale. I wasted more time & money trying to get plexi to work than just buying the glass that was made for it.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Nil said:


> I went and bought an All-glass versa top for my 75. $39.99 at Petco, not on sale. I wasted more time & money trying to get plexi to work than just buying the glass that was made for it.


That's what I found, too. The three AGA Versa tops for the 125g are heavy chunks of glass, and with all the fixin's.

-Ryan


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > Im talking about sheets that are thick enough to use.
> ...


'zactly...I've used 1/2" plexi as a temporary measure and it too warped. straightened right back when left off the tank.


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd buy two pieces of glass and get a plastic glass hinge to put between them. I got one with a verticl conversion kit for a frog tank so I've never bought one myself, but I think you can buy them at most home improvement stores.

Here's what I'm suggesting you make:
http://www.junglebox.net/mm5/merchant.m ... y_Code=VIV


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Acrylic absorbs moisture more than polycarbonate (Lexan). Even with the poly, I had no success until I got up to the 1/2" thick material. Still not 100% stable but the bowing is very minimal with that thickness. The price of 1/2" poly however, puts it in the unjustifiable DIY category IMHO. If you are able to get leftovers for free (like I was)---rock on!--otherwise, look towards other solutions :lol:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

buy the thick plexi at lowes hardware.. 45 bucks a sheet but they cut it and i had some left over and put it on my 150


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

jfly said:


> buy the thick plexi at lowes hardware.. 45 bucks a sheet but they cut it and i had some left over and put it on my 150


Problem is that that's the same price that I paid for All-Glass brand lids for our new All-Glass brand 125g. Three *thick* glass lids (not sure if this was old stock or what), hinges, handles, and flappy gasket thingies for the back. Perfect fitting, and all I had to do was lug them back to the car (which I conveniently parted half a mile away).

I don't think DIY options really save much money here.

-Ryan


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

<agreed... if ya want quality either go stock or go thick plexi.. expect to spend 45/50 bucks either way


----------

